# BESTBUY did it to me AGAIN! The company is badnews for web-buys



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

First I ordered a memory stick in April of this year, I finally recieved it after numerous backorders in JULY! I ordered a hard drive in July and finally recieved it after backorder in Sept!

Since I had ordered from them before and they had completed my order on time, I ordered again from them in OCT. This time I ordered a Gamecube game..

I recieved a e-mail saying the order had been backordered on Oct22, I recieved another e-mail saying the order was backorder on Nov22. While christmas shopping this year, I visited bestbuy's website. I checked my account, my order from Oct had been cancelled with no notification. I e-mailed them and they said that the order was cancelled because the product was no longer available.. @$%$$ I ordered the game for the kids for christmas!! When I bought it they were having a sale on the game for $10.49, The game was in stock when I placed my order, now the same game sales on Amazon for $63 and I can't afford it..

I e-mailed them today with a new response...

My Resonse:

I suggest that your company find a way to compensate for this order being cancelled. Your company sent e-mails twice saying this order was backordered, I never cancelled it. The product in question can be found here.. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...866122-3643321?v=glance&s=videogames&n=507846 I believe your company could make amends for the bad treatment of a customer by offering the same price on another comparable product such as:

The Haunted Mansion: Nintendo GameCube
63015

Since I was counting on recieveing the order I made back in OCTOBER for my children before Christmas.. This was BESTBUYS mistake, not mine, I have been assured since OCT that the order was going to be shipped.

I'll keep this thread updated... I won't buy from BESTBUY ever again though.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Sorry to hear of the way BADBUY deals with you and others.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

:down:


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

The saga continues.

Bestbuys response:
Thank you for contacting Best Buy about your recent order. I'm Adriane with Customer Care.

As we had stipulated in the last email, your order had cancelled due to the item "no longer available" on our site.

My reply for the second time..
I suggest that your company find a way to compensate for this order being cancelled. Your company sent e-mails twice saying this order was backordered, I never cancelled it. The product in question can be found here.. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...866122-3643321?v=glance&s=videogames&n=507846 I believe your company could make amends for the bad treatment of a customer by offering the same price on another comparable product such as:

The Haunted Mansion: Nintendo GameCube
63015

Since I was counting on receiving the order I made back in OCTOBER for my children before Christmas.. This was BESTBUYS mistake, not mine, I have been assured since OCT that the order was going to be shipped.

I do not want trouble, I just want your company to make right what your company have wronged. My son who suffers from ALL (leukemia) was counting on that! I am very upset.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

For anyone who wants to help settle this with them.
[email protected]
Subject: Orders
Order Number 
BBY01-10872001609 
TRACKING NUMBER: A00002479350-00009247103

You can tell them your dismayed they would treat a paying customer the way they have.

Thanks for any help you can afford. Remember, I'd help you if you were in my shoes.

If they don't make it right with their next e-mail, I will post a link in my e-mail to this thread.. We have over 180 thousand members here, and I am a member of at least 10 other similar forums. I will not let a company treat people in this manner.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

That's telling them. 

Hope they make it ight for you too as what they did was wrong.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

What I have sent to them!



> I would like to say that due to the treatment of a well respected friend of mine I will never consider ordering anything via the web from you store let alone a "real" store.
> 
> Subject: Orders
> Order Number
> ...


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Their rebate system sucks :down:


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

:down:


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

^^Capitalize Christmas before you spend too much money getting the shirt printed


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Their response:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you for contacting Best Buy about your recent order. I'm Adriane with
Customer Care. 
As we had stipulated in the last email, your order had cancelled due to the
item "no longer available" on our site. We are unable to get this product at this time, and have no idea when this item will be back on the web site. We ask that you check back for availability on this product.

We look forward to your next visit to one of our stores or to www.BestBuy
com. Please do not hesitate to contact us with additional questions or
concerns. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am going to contact them by phone after christmas.. I've given them plenty of opportunity to appease me. I am writing a letter to the editor of my local newspaper on my experience, I am filing a complaint with http://www.bbbonline.org,
I am asking for anyone else who has had similar experiences with this company to e-mail me about organizing a class action lawsuit against the company. I will also post brochures regarding others and my experience with the company. I am also going to have a T-shirt made up saying "BESTBUY %^%$^" and wear the thing to their store when I go down to Charleston for my son's next cancer treatment..

This is the shirt I will wear!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Whoa...did I just post that message before you, after you? Or did you delete your post?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Had to resize and capitalize Christmas...  
I am not a person who takes abuse well. That's why I'm vice president at my job.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

mailed them root...a long and lengthy one...


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *Had to resize and capitalize Christmas...
> I am not a person who takes abuse well. That's why I'm vice president at my job. *


and the president being your wife


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

As brendandonhu said their Rebate system sucks.
After buying a computer from them and mailing back and forth the receipts and info they wanted The Rebate never did show up and It's been 3 years. I just got sick of dealing with them and gave up. But maybe thats what BestBuy counts on.:down:


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Go with:
Fry's Electronics
Circuit City
CompUSA
EB Games
But don't go with Best Buy!!!


----------



## sdogg45 (Apr 16, 2001)

hey guys, i am a fellow bestbuy-hater. my experience wasnt really mine, it was my friend's. he had them install a new stereo and speaker system for his car which required them to redo the speaker wiring. everything worked and was fine. except when my friend noticed how they wired the speakers. instead of securing the speaker wire (that runs from the dash to the rear speakers) under the carpet or car molding, they drilled a 1" diameter hole trough the bottom of the car near the front dash, ran the wire through this hole, under and outside of the car, all the way back to the rear and then back inside the car through another drilled hole at the rear of the car. when you looked under the car, you could see this wire hanging, almost dragging on the ground. also, you could see the pavement through the hole drilled at the front which also allowed for rain water to enter the car. my friend was pissed and has not yet heard a response from Butt Beaters, i mean Best Buy.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Dude that sux, i would get so pissed of if they did that to any wiring in any car that i would have!!! Of course all my wiring will probably be done at West Coast Customs


----------



## beetlejuice (Aug 4, 2003)

my experience with them has been a nightmare. i got a digital camera for christmas, i had the receipt and everything. all the stuff was in the box, except the mising software that was supposed to be in it. so i couldnt down load it to my comp. so i went there with the receipt went over to the camra desk place, looked to see if they had the camra in stock witch they did. so after waitng a half an hour for this EDITED OUT PROFANITY BY ACACANDY to assist me, he says yould have to see the "costomer servise". so i waite in that line for 20 minutes. so by now im already pissed. i ask the lady if i can get a exchange because this USED camera is missing some software. she says we dont take exchanges on "open" itims. i told here this is how i got it for christmas. she said i can order the soft ware for you if you like, imwas like no and i walked out. so i drove all the way into boston becasue that the the next nearest best buy. gave me the same bull except this guy could give me the software from another camera. then after thats all done he says to me, can i burn you a copy of this cd so i can keep this one with the orignal package? i sware i was gonna jump over the counter and give him a backhander. best buy is the best scame ever. i got a 15$ gift certificate to best buy for christmas this year. ill probably just buy some bateries or somethin. ill pray that the wont be used, LOL. but if your makin them shirts ill buy one off ya and pay shipping and ill wear it when i go. only its a little cold out ill have to wear it over my sweat shirt. LOL that place is full of scammers. its funny how ALL of them are like this. usually they are run by different manegers and stuff. LOL, i couldnt stop laughin about your friends car speaker "instalation". lol take care


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

BJ, I edited out the profanity in your above post, please refrain from using that type of language on this site.


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sleekluxury:_
> *Dude that sux, i would get so pissed of if they did that to any wiring in any car that i would have!!! Of course all my wiring will probably be done at West Coast Customs  *


according to your profile you are 15 do you even have a car yet


----------



## TeknoSiS (Jan 11, 2004)

Yeah. I too bought a computer from Best Buy... it's like, once it hits the stuffy air of the inside of the store, half the parts die immediately.


----------

